# RGB vs White



## Aqua360 (19 Nov 2021)

Just out of curiosity, I'm looking to update a light on my nano, and I'm considering the Chihiros a series 2, or the C2 RGB. 

Given there is a vast gulf in price, I wondered if anyone has compared the two models? 

Both are Bluetooth controlled with brightening/dimming, however the RGB offers far more controllability across the spectrum.

I have the a series 2 on my 45cm, and I quite like the colour rendition, but it makes me wonder, am I missing out Vs the equivalent wrgb, and vis a vis on the nano.

For reference I'm currently using a Flexi mini led at 9w, whereas the A2 I believe is 14w.


----------



## MichaelJ (20 Nov 2021)

Aqua360 said:


> Just out of curiosity, I'm looking to update a light on my nano, and I'm considering the Chihiros a series 2, or the C2 RGB.
> 
> Given there is a vast gulf in price, I wondered if anyone has compared the two models?
> 
> ...



Hi @Aqua360, Probably the cheapest one... as long as its dimmable, have ramping for sunrise/sunset, and give you the flexibility to make your tank look the best.  Don't worry about the spectral distribution. While it _may _play a marginal role, its rather insignificant compared to other much more critical factors - such as the intensity of the light, CO2, fertilizer, flow, filtration and maintenance etc.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Nick potts (20 Nov 2021)

As they are both dimmable etc, go for the one that looks best to your eyes, the plants won't care that you can control the colour spectrum, but you might prefer the look


----------



## Aqua360 (20 Nov 2021)

Has anyone compared both models or similar models in person? Is what I'm getting at, just wondering whether the differences are likely to be night and day visually in terms of white Vs RGB.

Difficult to tell over pics only!


----------



## oreo57 (20 Nov 2021)

Aqua360 said:


> Has anyone compared both models or similar models in person? Is what I'm getting at, just wondering whether the differences are likely to be night and day visually in terms of white Vs RGB.
> 
> Difficult to tell over pics only!


No personal experience with either light but I do have some experience in the concept and the differences.
The color rendition will be night and day different in my opinion.
Thing is each has their own tradeoffs.
The complete, though limited levels in certain bands in just white led's will give a more "natural" look to the tank.
And there are  quallity differences in white diodes which also changes the look.

The rgb will give high contrast colors at the expense of nuance in shades and some  err "false color"
see this thread for what I'm getting at.
Has anyone encountered this color rendition oddity?


----------



## Tom Delattre (20 Nov 2021)

I have both, and can send you comparison pictures on the same tank next week if you can wait (along with the A1 series). 
In person, the color rendition of the RGB version is miles above the white version (and you can tune to the exact rendering you like, or change it during the day, eg. At dusk and dawn). But the RGB is bulkier and there is no plastic diffuser under the LEDs, so the White version looks better in my opinion. 

Envoyé de mon KB2003 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## CJM70 (22 Nov 2021)

Nick potts said:


> As they are both dimmable etc, go for the one that looks best to your eyes, the plants won't care that you can control the colour spectrum, but you might prefer the look


This is the crux isn’t it. Each of us sees differently, whether it be the plants or fish. So as long as the light is sufficient to enable good plant health and growth, it basically boils down to what looks best to the individual.


----------



## CJM70 (22 Nov 2021)

Tom Delattre said:


> I have both, and can send you comparison pictures on the same tank next week if you can wait (along with the A1 series).
> In person, the color rendition of the RGB version is miles above the white version (and you can tune to the exact rendering you like, or change it during the day, eg. At dusk and dawn). But the RGB is bulkier and there is no plastic diffuser under the LEDs, so the White version looks better in my opinion.
> 
> Envoyé de mon KB2003 en utilisant Tapatalk


Tom, with there being no diffuser, does the result give a shimmering effect on the tank?


----------



## erwin123 (23 Nov 2021)

The A2 Max (and WRGB 2 Pro) will be released in Jan 2022 according to Chihiros facebook. Don't see any specs mentioned yet.


----------



## Aqua360 (23 Nov 2021)

erwin123 said:


> The A2 Max (and WRGB 2 Pro) will be released in Jan 2022 according to Chihiros facebook. Don't see any specs mentioned yet.



I saw this earlier today too, looks intriguing.


----------



## Aqua360 (23 Nov 2021)

Tom Delattre said:


> I have both, and can send you comparison pictures on the same tank next week if you can wait (along with the A1 series).
> In person, the color rendition of the RGB version is miles above the white version (and you can tune to the exact rendering you like, or change it during the day, eg. At dusk and dawn). But the RGB is bulkier and there is no plastic diffuser under the LEDs, so the White version looks better in my opinion.
> 
> Envoyé de mon KB2003 en utilisant Tapatalk



That would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Tom Delattre (24 Nov 2021)

CJM70 said:


> Tom, with there being no diffuser, does the result give a shimmering effect on the tank?


Not at all, no. I'm not savvy enough to explain why though.

Envoyé de mon KB2003 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Delattre (24 Nov 2021)

So here are the pictures (by order of appearance) of the tank lit by the Chihiros A1, C2 RGB (full blaze, "red" setting, ”green”, ”fish”), C2 at full blaze and 50%.
Sorry for the messy tank 
I'd be curious to test the A2 to see if it's really different from the C2 (I suspect not). To be honest it's already really pleasing to the eye. The RGB version can make the reds really pop if you tune it right, but only you can say if it's worth the price.

Also, the wrgb2 "pro" just came out on Chihiros SN, and I'm really happy because there is a 80cm one now 
















Envoyé de mon KB2003 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Wookii (24 Nov 2021)

Aqua360 said:


> Just out of curiosity, I'm looking to update a light on my nano, and I'm considering the Chihiros a series 2, or the C2 RGB.
> 
> Given there is a vast gulf in price, I wondered if anyone has compared the two models?
> 
> ...



I have several of the RGB based Chihiros lights (WRGB II, Vivid II and the C2 you refer to). I find them all to be excellent lights. Colour rendition is a matter of personal preference, but to me it it's like moving from VHS to 4K HDR video. I literally can't go back to ordinary white LED's with washed out colours. They are by no means perfect, no lights are, but they are the best I have tested (and I've tested quite a few!).


----------



## Aqua360 (24 Nov 2021)

Tom Delattre said:


> So here are the pictures of the tank lit by the Chihiros A1, C2 RGB (full blaze, "red" setting, ”green”, ”fish”), C2 at full blaze and 50%.
> Sorry for the messy tank
> I'd be curious to test the A2 to see if it's really different from the C2 (I suspect not). To be honest it's already really pleasing to the eye. The RGB version can make the reds really pop if you tune it right, but only you can say if it's worth the price.
> 
> ...



I like images 1, 6 and 7, which ones are those from sorry? Thanks for posting these! There is definitely a noticeable difference between the images


----------



## Tom Delattre (24 Nov 2021)

Aqua360 said:


> I like images 1, 6 and 7, which ones are those from sorry? Thanks for posting these! There is definitely a noticeable difference between the images


If Tapatalk or the website didn't mess things up, their order of appearance is the same as the order I listed.
I probably wouldn't be able to tell which is which just from the pictures.

Envoyé de mon KB2003 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (24 Nov 2021)

Tom Delattre said:


> If Tapatalk or the website didn't mess things up, their order of appearance is the same as the order I listed.
> I probably wouldn't be able to tell which is which just from the pictures.
> 
> Envoyé de mon KB2003 en utilisant Tapatalk



Ah Ok I see now, think I misread before! 

Number 6 is the strongest for me, C2 max setting, thanks for this!


----------



## Aqua360 (24 Nov 2021)

Interestingly, I'd have rated the C2 RGB and it's different lighting modes lower than the A1 and regular C1 based on those pictures


----------



## Tom Delattre (24 Nov 2021)

Aqua360 said:


> Interestingly, I'd have rated the C2 RGB and it's different lighting modes lower than the A1 and regular C1 based on those pictures


It's down to personal taste, for sure. The standard Chihiros "white" light have a yellowish tint (probably inspired by the Ada aquasky "green") that can be really pleasing to the eye. 
It's also quite different in picture and to the naked eye. In person, the RGB really has got something more, it's vivid, popping, especially the reds. But unless you figure out the precise tuning, I feel like it's often less well balanced that the LEDs that come with just the one preset. 
All in all, if you're not sure just keep the money for something else 

Envoyé de mon KB2003 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (24 Nov 2021)

Tom Delattre said:


> It's down to personal taste, for sure. The standard Chihiros "white" light have a yellowish tint (probably inspired by the Ada aquasky "green") that can be really pleasing to the eye.
> It's also quite different in picture and to the naked eye. In person, the RGB really has got something more, it's vivid, popping, especially the reds. But unless you figure out the precise tuning, I feel like it's often less well balanced that the LEDs that come with just the one preset.
> All in all, if you're not sure just keep the money for something else
> 
> Envoyé de mon KB2003 en utilisant Tapatalk



I'm hopefully going to be able to see these led's or similar in person also, visiting horizon aquatics this weekend!


----------



## oreo57 (24 Nov 2021)

Color "theory" for the geeky inclined:
Summary: Note  blue led "pump" can substitute for a blue phosphor in this. Results are the same.


----------

